# Team HotWheels TCR, conversion maybe ?



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Gang, have any of you noticed, in the Toy Store's or Toy Dept's , the latest HotWheels gimmick ? IE- they are selling these powered Hot Wheels cars, that still need to run on the orange type track, but the cars are rechargeable, and are controlled by pistol grip wireless (infra-red?) controllers, that are also the re-charge station ! The Cars use Plastic Hotwheels bodies, and appear to have Rubber tires(or rubber treads?) on the back wheels, and the front appear to be hard plastic. I've seen both the sets, and Individual cars w/controllers, for sale at K-Mart. The sets sell in the $43 range, and individual cars w/controllers in the $19 range. I think (if I recall correctly)they advertise the cars as running at a scale 550(?) mph !? That sounds about like good T-Jet speeds- doesn't it ?
I was wondering, could you simply add a guide pin to these cars, and run them on a Slot track as well ? Has anyone done this already ? And sorry if this is an old topic, that I missed somewhere in the lost threads.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Missed that . . . any pics or links?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I just Googled it for you.....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally, I love the lil Boneshaker cars, as I have collected them in Diecast as well...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*YouTube Video*

Since I'm on Slow Speed Dial-Up, I cannot view this, but here is a link to a YouTube Video...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

FWIW, I'm really Surprised that there hasn't been more replies to this thread. I mean think about it, these little plastic Hotwheels cars have little electric motors in them. Isn't anyone curious to see whats inside and maybe use some parts or tech in other projects ? And just for sh*ts & grins, wouldn't attaching a guide pin to one of these little buggers be a fun experiment !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks interesting, but my wallet says no right now..


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I seen these in the store when they first came out. The car and infra-red controller unit are sometimes around $15 so maybe they'll even go down lower. I was thinking about getting one just for curiosity sake but passed on it. There are some reviews posted online, some don't like that set but now to the cars. It is a great idea about making them slotted with a guide pin but the major drawback is that these are either on or off, the controller is not proportional so it is either on or off with the speed, no starting off easy and then easing up to speed. It would be interesting if someone finds one on clearance just to see if it could be converted to a slot and how well it would do.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess you could install a pin on the car and use in on a slot car track?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Well..... I bit the bullet today. As I visited my local K-Mart, they reduced the separate Car w/controller to $13 - so I said what the hell 
Btw- this K-Mart still had the sets too, but they weren't reduced, and oddly- they were $10 Higher than the other K-Mart I visited last week ! Also of note, we have a chain Discount store here in Pennsy, called "Ollies" (Good Stuff Cheap), and they also have the set for just $24.99 !


Anyway, the "Boneshaker" arrives at LOG Speedway and Dragstrip....








Team Hot Wheels TCR- "Boneshaker". Rechargeable electric motor driven, w/infra-red controller/charger.

It didn't take me long and I added a guide pin, I turned down the one flange of an old (I think Tomy) pin and jammed it into the hole that's recessed for the chassis mounting screw.









Okay now, want the scoop and nothing but the poop !? 
It DOES work on my HO Tracks, sorta.... the controller is really like and on off switch, but the car does have some coast to it, but it is VERY Torquey, thanks to a gear reduction set up I believe(tho I haven't disassembled it yet). It didn't really like my 12" radius curves too well , but I believe it would do much better with 15" or 18" turns. LOL- it would also do better with a traction magnet, although I think some of my deslotting problems arose from my guide pin being a tad too short.
But the good news is, it runs GREAT on my Drag Strip ! And it has an added bonus, it'll even(sometimes) drive back to you ! How is that -you ask ? Well, these little buggers also have reverse on the controller trigger (push trigger forward). So in my shutdown area after I stopped, I simply touched reverse for a split second and whipped a 180 ! And zoomed her right back to the starting line- and that was kinda cool 
Now what about Speed ?! Well........ if you like the top speed of an average, normal running /stock 50 year old T-Jet, then you won't be disappointed. If you want more speed, there is a Turbo button, but it really didn't seem to do much, maybe it suffered from wheel spin tho ?
So that's my Story and I'm sticking to it. I got my Boneshaker, and it looks cool...I've even already started customizing , as you'll note I drilled out the header (Zoomey) pipes !
If and/or when the motor fries, and/or the rechargeable Lithium Polymer(LiPo)battery in the car dies, I'll still be happy to convert this body to be used on a Slot Chassis (probably T-Jet with a Divorced from axle). Hey, it was Only $13 and I think that K-Mart is gonna reduce these puppies even lower, as nobody seems to be buying them.
PS- the Boneshaker is the only body I really liked, all the others are more contemporary Import looking stuff.....just not my Cup of Joe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the review Ralph! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Ralph, thanks for all the info. I gotta say that from the start I had a feeling you would wind up getting one of the sets for a looksee. Car + controller for 13 bucks is worth a look in. I've read that Li-Po technology has eliminated the problems associated with Ni-Cad & Ni-MH so you might have the cars around for longer than you expect, assuming the motor holds out.

Your post reminded me of a micro RC system I have but not touched for yonks. The system is called X-Trek. The cars and controllers seem to be a little more high tech than the Matchbox. The tech within the system and cars I have is oustanding but the company somehow just never executed it into the great toy it should have been.

Anyways, I'm happy to post up some pics of the cars and their inards along with the controller set up if you like. Some clever feller might be able to incorporate some of the gear into slots - somehow. BTW, I'm lovin' your photo skills dude. Keep it up.

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Sure Michael, post some pix of Your RC X-Trek Cars and innards  Info and Pix are what makes this Forum Great ! Cheers ~Ralph


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd, Thanks for taking the plunge, converting one over for the slot folk and doing a review. I had a feeling you would find the same results as the reviews I read of the those new TCR Mattel cars before anyone did a slot conversion especially with the controller just being basically on or off. Too bad they didn't make them proportional. This I think is why those sets are being discounted because of the problems trying to regulate the cars through the track.

BTW, The Bone Shaker looks pretty cool on your track there. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Is that TCR Bone Shaker body diecast or plastic?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dave, it's PLASTIC...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool!!! Thanks Ralph. Looking forward to seeing what motor they shoe horned into these.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Zip-zap powered ?*



kiwidave said:


> Cool!!! Thanks Ralph. Looking forward to seeing what motor they shoe horned into these.


 Dave, although I haven't opened it up yet, but since the car is very light weight, and it also contains a LiPo Rechargeable battery, as well as Infrared gear, the only thing probably left that would FIT, is a tiny Zip-Zap style cylindrical Can motor ?


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Gents, here’s the scoop on the X-Trek system I mentioned earlier. The cars, as you can see, are quite fugly when compared to the HotWheels version. With the body on they measure 49mm/1.9” x 37mm/1.5”, not counting the nudge bar. Wheelbase is ~ 25mm/1”.




Let’s take a closer look. The underside shows two spring loaded metal loops used for charging the little critter. Additionally there is what may be the world’s smallest slide switch comprising On/Off/Turbo positions. The speed control from the trigger is an all go/no go affair. Turbo mode is presumably supposed to be a little quicker than the On position but given that the tyres have zero grip, I’m not convinced anyone ever noticed a difference.




Ok, open the slippery little sucker and what do we have... the underside of the upper CB appears to be home to the RC circuit while it’s dual top layer looks to be steering control (and programmable functions). Tucked in beneath is the Ni-MH battery.




The “go” factor is provided by dual motor/reduction gear boxes. The dual units interlock and are easily removed from the chassis by lifting straight up. I tried to pry one of the gearboxes open but there was something on the lower edge that didn’t want to give. Rather than force it, I left it alone. The wheel hub has a large gear moulded into its inner face and is driven by a small pinion from the gearbox. The dual setup allows steering via electronic speed control to each motor. Pretty nifty!






Juice is supplied to the motors by 4 contacts on the lower rear chassis.


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

The controller has forward/reverse function via a twin action trigger and steering is via the wheel knob on the side. The true idea behind the programmable keypad is anyone’s guess. From my very limited trial, you can program the car to turn, spin, drive, reverse etc in any sequence you like until the battery runs flat. This naturally allows you to just leave the car to do its thing while you go run a few laps with your slots.






The controller is a two part affair that allows the lower car charging section to be removed and presumably placed elsewhere.






The track system as viewed from the box is pictured below. The less said here, the better. I feel a lot like Tom Hanks in the movie Big. In the board room scene he says “I don’t get it, what’s fun about that?”. It’s a single lane layout, not unlike the Mad-Mouse carnival ride with a paddock area in the front. All I’ll say is I question why you make a car with steering when 90% of the layout is single lane using side rails and a nudge bar to steer the car.




So, how can any of this be used in slots? I’m not sure but the technology in the cars and controller is excellent. Perhaps the cars could be used in a slotless setup as jam cars with two people driving the slot cars and two people using the RC cars to try and block the slot cars. Perhaps drive the RC cars in the opposite direction so the slot cars have to face oncoming traffic? Total Carnage Racing! The dual motor & gearbox setup might be of use to someone for a custom application.

Final thoughts........ toss the track and all the associated paraphernalia in the bin but hang onto the cars and controllers. They, or their parts, may well find a place in slots somewhere. As I see it, the biggest let down for the cars is lack of tyre traction. 

Cheers,
Michael.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow- Thanks for the Review Michael :thumbsup: 
We have a few tiny RC cars here in the states that are similar, tho I've never seen a track system like that before, and agree with you- whats the point ?!
When I first saw the tiny RC cars here in the states, I thought about them, but again- they looked pretty fugly, and in general- (all my life) I've pretty much hated RC stuff....but things tiny like that do intrigue me.
Anyway, thank you for the in-depth review and great photos...very well done my friend :thumbsup:

PS- back to the OT, I've been customizing my Bone Shaker a little, and have eliminated the Skull-like Front Rad/Grill, and made it more conventional looking. I also removed the flaming skull tampos on the sides as well...(FYI- I have this thing against Skulls and Flames...so two strikes was enough to be out in this case- lol)
I'll post more pix after a few more mods....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Tire traction...*

Oh Michael, one last thing. You mentioned at the end of your RC car review about the tires, and lack of traction. So I wanted to comment again on the HW TCR car -rear tires. ie> they ain't too bad at all... they are a rubber compound pretty much the same as Auto World tires, although a bit on the thin side, more like the AW 4-gear tires. And I expect these tires will respond well, to my "Orange Goop" tire treatment for better traction 
I have been drag racing this car alot, against fairly stock T-Jet's, and off the line, since it's like a Full Rpm Clutch pop(in 1:1), it does have a bit of wheelspin for a second, and then it starts hooking up, and usually comes from behind to beat the T-Jets. Which is pretty fun to watch


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Yo, Ralph! You are welcome mate and I hope the review and pics supplement your thread.

It's a pity that such fine micro technology was not applied to a better race system. The potential was right there but very poorly applied. I liken it to being given a ticket to your favourite bands concert but being told you have to stand outside the stadium and listen - what's the point!

Interesting what you say about the tyres on your car and that they hook up like AW tyres. When I was opening up the car I was eye-balling the tyres and wheels. The wheel is about 10mm OD and the tyres are about 15mm OD. I figured an AW 4-gear low profile tyre would stretch over the wheel. I grabbed a spare and peeled the crap original tyre off the RC car. No dice...... the wheel has a raised locating lip halfway across the rim. Like an SG+ but one lip instead of two. The tyre doesn't have the recess for the lip. I guess I could try to remove the lip from the rim or turn the tyre inside out and cut a recess (lotta work).

Looking forward to some pics of your mods. Sounds like you are onto something competitive. Keep us posted please.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Michael, FYI, my HW TCR car rear wheels, -also have that raised lip in the center of the wheels as well....which is kinda like the Front Wheels/Tires on Aurora Specialty chassis and the AW 4 gear fronts(pre Drag Cars).


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Update - Boneshaker 2.0*

Just a few simple custom mods, to make this ride my own.... 









Boneshaker 2.0 > Just a few cosmetic mods, like the New/Re-Styled Rad/Grill /Headlights








Removal of Door Tampos/Graffix...later (if I can find some)I'd like to add some 8-Ball decals to the door/sides








Highlighted rear suspension and wheels


----------



## Haliy (Jul 20, 2013)

Haha,the car is suitble for you...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ralph,

Looks like the body (the original gravity version was too narrow between the doors) might now accept a T-jet chassis. Maybe a light shave?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes Bill, it looks like a T-Jet Chassis WILL fit, albeit with a Divorced Front axle...and it looks like the OEM TCR Axle location can can utilized.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And it's molded in black plastic... Veeeeeery interesting!! :lol: I know... one track mind!! :tongue:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe, but the center Roof Square is actually Red tinted Window glass, as two LED lights glow in the center when it's under power. Not sure if the the rest of the windows are glass, or just black plastic ?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! I'll have to wait until the price drops, or someone gives one a bath in silicone. With my newest lighting trick, making headlights for rods like this will be a breeze. I don't know about that skull in front, though I think slotto did a good job of lighting up the eye sockets.. :lol:


----------

